# ржаной



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> Или будущий большевик Д. Гольдендах, считавший «всю Россию несамобытной», но подладился под ржаного «Рязанова»


Why is Goldendakh's alias Riazanov ржаной? Does it mean it is meant to sound like the name of a Russian peasant (rye bread = stands for the Russian peasantry)?


----------



## pimlicodude

I think вся Россия несамобытная must mean "Russia is nothing special". That's all I can get from that.


----------



## Awwal12

"Slavophilic"? Hard to tell without knowing the wider context. Rye bread is typically associated with Russia. (On a sidenote, the syntax here looks particularly atrocious.)


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> "Slavophilic"? Hard to tell without knowing the wider context. Rye bread is typically associated with Russia. (On a sidenote, the syntax here looks particularly atrocious.)


You mean there should be no но in this sentence? The whole sentence (and an earlier sentence) is:


> И ещё такая поверхностная струя ассимилянтства как переимка искусственных псевдонимов на русский лад... Или будущий большевик Д. Гольдендах, считавший «всю Россию несамобытной», но подладился под ржаного «Рязанова», и так, в качестве безотвязного марксистского теоретика, морочил мозги читателям до самой своей посадки в 1937.)


I think there may be a linguistic joke here ржаного and Рязанова sound very similar.


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> You mean there should be no но in this sentence?


Of course, because it fundamentally can only contrast equivalent fragments (finite clauses, NPs, adjectives...). 



pimlicodude said:


> think there may be a linguistic joke here ржаного and Рязанова sound very similar.


At least it's not immediately apparent.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> You mean there should be no но in this sentence? The whole sentence (and an earlier sentence) is:
> 
> I think there may be a linguistic joke here ржаного and Рязанова sound very similar.


I would not say they sound similar, but the very surname Рязанов sounds as indigenously "peasant" and "Russian" as рожь, ржаной, рязанский мужичок and all that staff.


----------



## pimlicodude

pimlicodude said:


> I think вся Россия несамобытная must mean "Russia is nothing special". That's all I can get from that.


Is the translation "nothing special" right here? ie Riazanov wasn't anti-Russian as such, but thought Russia has nothing particularly good going for it?


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> Is the translation "nothing special" right here? ie Riazanov wasn't anti-Russian as such, but thought Russia has nothing particularly good going for it?


Well yes, nothing special, but in what sense? It's impossible to answer beyond the context.
He was the orthodox Marxist, and as the majority of them before 1917, he did not consider Russia as the best and most probable place for the first socialist revolution, as it was too peasant, with only rudimentary capitalism and lacking advanced and conscious working class. In this sense, Russia for him was nothing more than one of many similar countries, not developed enough and not ready for the socialism. But again, for the precise answer one should check his original work.


----------



## nizzebro

самобытный means showing its own cultural traits, way of living, distinct from others. Independent in being, so to speak.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> самобытный means showing its own cultural traits, way of living, distinct from others. Independent in being, so to speak.


The negative несамобытный is harder to understand. I think my version works.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> The negative несамобытный is harder to understand.


It's hard to say without the context and considering the time of citation. Likely a lack of specificity, that is needed for a society to be a nation in the sense of a kind of cultural brand or meme, like France or India, but only this adjective is more associated (at least today) not with developed cultures, but more indigenous societies or ethnic groups.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> You mean there should be no но in this sentence? The whole sentence (and an earlier sentence) is:
> 
> I think there may be a linguistic joke here ржаного and Рязанова sound very similar.


«Ржаной» - это партийная кличка Давида Гольдендаха (впоследствии - революционера-большевика Рязанова), придуманная по типу кличек «Добрый» и «Ясный», приводимых автором в тех же скобках того же абзаца, и ни с чем таким «вкусным» не ассоциированная. Никакой связи с крестьянством, хлебом или деревней вообще у Давида не было и в помине; более того, он являлся самопровозглашённым теоретиком марксизма высшей пробы как  основатель Института Маркса и Энгельса и действительный член Академии Наук СССР. Последнее не спасло его, однако, от безапелляционного приговора по делу меньшевиков и скоропостижного расстрела в саратовской тюрьме госбезопасности во время первых чисток 1937-38 годов (как продолжения на практике _перманентной революции_, теорию которой он рьяно разрабатывал на своём рабочем месте вслед за Троцким). В лике мученика он был реабилитирован в общем списке только при Михаиле Сергеевиче. Сейчас _Ржаной_ Рязанов оказался практически забыт, всплыв единожды за всё время только у Солженицына - отсюда и трудности с интерпретацией.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> В лике мученика он был реабилитирован в общем списке только при Михаиле Сергеевиче.


А что означает "реабилитировать в лике мученика"?


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> «Ржаной» - это партийная кличка Давида Гольдендаха (впоследствии - революционера-большевика Рязанова), придуманная по типу кличек «Добрый» и «Ясный», приводимых автором в тех же скобках того же абзаца, и ни с чем таким «вкусным» не ассоциированная. Никакой связи с крестьянством, хлебом или деревней вообще у Давида не было и в помине; более того, он являлся самопровозглашённым теоретиком марксизма высшей пробы как  основатель Института Маркса и Энгельса и действительный член Академии Наук СССР. Последнее не спасло его, однако, от безапелляционного приговора по делу меньшевиков и скоропостижного расстрела во время первых чисток 1937-38 годов (как продолжения на практике _перманентной революции_, теорию которой он рьяно разрабатывал на своём рабочем месте вслед за Троцким). В лике мученика он был реабилитирован в общем списке только при Михаиле Сергеевиче. Сейчас _Ржаной_ Рязанов оказался практически забыт, всплыв единожды за всё время только у Солженицына - отсюда и трудности с интерпретацией.


Нет, это Рязанов -- партийная кличка Гольдендаха, а не "ржаной".


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> А что означает "реабилитировать в лике мученика"?


Посмерной реабилитацией через 50 с лишним лет ему придали революционную святость как невинной жертве ежовщины. Но на своём революционном пути, хоть и сидел он при царе за свои убеждения и помыслы в тюрьме и побывал ссылке наряду с другими соратниками по общему делу, менял свою приверженность то от еврейского радикализма к меньшевизму, то от меньшевизма к большевизму и обратно, даже отказавшись от участия в Октябрьской Революции, а закончил самым заметным после Троцкого (но оставаясь в СССР) теоретиком ортодоксального марксизма и перманентной революции. Такое  революционное течение было вредным уже само по себе, а идеологический разлад по самым фундаментальным вопросам теории и влияние на массы по всем каналам мощной партийной пропаганды явно мешали Сталину строить первое социалистическое государство и готовить новую войну пролетариата против международного империализма иными, менее кричащими методами.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Нет, это Рязанов -- партийная кличка Гольдендаха, а не "ржаной".


Рязанов - не кличка, а его новая официальная фамилия, взятая в связи от отказом от еврейства ещё на заре его революционной деятельности. Ржаной же - как раз подпольная партийная кличка, как у всех революционеров-подпольщиков. В XXI веке её место занял «позывной». Фамилия при рождении Гольдендах после её смены не появляется более нигде. Например, у Иосифа Джугашвили новой, хотя по факту и неофициальной, фамилией стало Сталин, а подпольной партийной кличкой было Коба. Но Джугашвили, в отличие от Гольдендаха, не отказывался от своей национальной принадлежности.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Рязанов - не кличка, а его новая официальная фамилия.


Откуда вы взяли информацию, что у него была кличка Ржанов? Кажется, вы сами придумали это - нет ни одной ссылки к этому в Интернете. Все эти "новые официальные фамилии" были поначалу кличками, типа Сталина, Ленина, итд.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Откуда вы взяли информацию, что у него была кличка Ржаной? Кажется, вы сами придумали это - нет ни одной ссылки на это в Интернете. Все эти "новые официальные фамилии" были поначалу кличками, типа Сталина, Ленина и т.д.


Об этом красноречиво рассказывает Солженицын в цитируемом вами абзаце, если вы ему верите.
Что же касается Владимира Ульянова, то _Ленин_ был один из его литературных псевдонимов наряду с множеством других, как того требовала интенсивная подпольная деятельность против царизма и его охранного отделения (тайной полиции). Не считая псевдонима детского, первым настоящим псевдонимом Ульянова, под которым он публиковал свои самые первые статьи в революционной прессе, было _Тулин_. При этом у него была кличка _Стари́к_, данная товарищами по партии, отмечавшими его познания и умудрённость. Официально Ульянов свою фамилию не менял.
Джугашвили же в начале своей революционной деятельности статей не писал, а экспроприировал банки, пополняя партийную кассу, поэтому ему хватало клички _Коба_, а литературный псевдоним появился гораздо позже, хотя поначалу он выбирался по требованию партийных соратников как новая фамилия. На высших постах Советского государства у Сталина появились несколько других кличек, самой известной впоследствии из которых была _(товарищ) Ивано́в, _хотя в прессе его могли называть весьма льстиво.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Об этом красноречиво рассказывает Солженицын в цитируемом вами абзаце, если вы ему верите.


Ни о чем подобном Солженицын не рассказывает, и поэтому "Рязанов" у него в кавычках с прописной, а "ржаной" - без кавычек и со строчной. Здесь приведены все известные псевдонимы Рязанова:

Альфред         
Борисов Д.
Буквоед              
Дорогой гость              
Иванов              
Марков              
Н.Р.              
Н.Рязанов              
Николай Давыдов              
Николай Парижский              
Р-анов-Н.              
Рязанов Ник.              
N. N.

Если вам удалось отыскать еще один, это может обогатить историю русского революционного движения, поскольку этим именем должна быть подписана работа, о принадлежности которой перу Гольдендаха ранее не было известно.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Ни о чем подобном Солженицын не рассказывает, и поэтому "Рязанов" у него в кавычках с прописной, а "ржаной" - без кавычек и со строчной. Здесь приведены все известные псевдонимы Рязанова:
> 
> Альфред
> Борисов Д.
> Буквоед
> Дорогой гость
> Иванов
> Марков
> Н.Р.
> Н.Рязанов
> Николай Давыдов
> Николай Парижский
> Р-анов-Н.
> Рязанов Ник.
> N. N.
> 
> Если вам удалось отыскать еще один, это может обогатить историю русского революционного движения, поскольку этим именем должна быть подписана работа, о принадлежности которой перу Гольдендаха ранее не было известно.


По-видимому, вы не делаете различия между подпольными кличками революционеров и их литературными псевдонимами. Иначе бы мы сейчас читали полные собрания сочинений Старика и Кобы.
Солженицын, явно недолюбливая гибкий политический хребет Рязанова, легким движением руки превращает его кличку (имя собственное) в атрибут «Рязанской» фамилии, который пишется со строчной буквы.
С другой стороны, Рязанская область традиционно знаменита своими богатыми урожаями ржи:
https://ryazan.bezformata.com › er...
В Ермиши вырастили двухметровую рожь - БезФормата
Jul 19, 2022 — ... районе три хозяйства занимаются выращиванием ржи. В их числе – ООО «Азеевское», СПК «Надежда» и КФХ...
Рязанская рожь воспевается в творчестве Сергея Есенина:
«Я кричу им в весенние дали:
"Птицы милые, в синюю дрожь
Передайте, что я отскандалил, -
Пусть хоть ветер теперь начинает
Под микитки дубасить _рожь_".
1923?
«Рязанские поля,
Где мужики косили,
Где сеяли свой хлеб,
Была моя страна.
...
С полей обрызганные солнцем
Люди
Везут навстречу мне
В телегах _рожь_.»
1925


----------



## Maroseika

Не могли бы вы назвать источник, в котором указана эта кличка? И если такового не знаете, то объяснить, откуда о кличке стало известно Солженицыну? Причем написание ее со строчной буквы может быть оправдано лишь ее широкой известностью, позволившей такую словесную игру.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Не могли бы вы назвать источник, в котором указана эта кличка? И если такового не знаете, то объяснить, откуда о кличке стало известно Солженицыну? Причем написание ее со строчной буквы может быть оправдано лишь ее широкой известностью, позволившей такую словесную игру.


Понятия _рожь_ и _Рязань_ связаны так же тесно, как _самовар_ и _Тула_. В уничижительной (_поверхностная струя ассимилянства_) интерпретации Солженицына предстаёт кличка (имя собственное, похожее на прилагательное) в форме атрибута фамилии, который законно пишется со строчной буквы. Нельзя написать _Ржаной «Рязанов»._


----------



## Maroseika

Не могли бы вы назвать источник, в котором указана эта кличка? И если такового не знаете, то объяснить, откуда о кличке стало известно Солженицыну?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> откуда о кличке стало известно Солженицыну?


Видимо, оттуда же, откуда ему стали известны клички одного _доброго_ киевского сахарозаводчика и _ясного_ издателя (алчного спекулянта, к тому же), чьи еврейские фамилии портили бы картину ассимиляции.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Здесь приведены все известные псевдонимы Рязанова:
> 
> Альфред
> Борисов Д.
> Буквоед
> Дорогой гость
> Иванов
> Марков
> Н.Р.
> Н.Рязанов
> Николай Давыдов
> Николай Парижский
> Р-анов-Н.
> Рязанов Ник.
> N. N.


Список, увы, неполный, несмотря на заверения амбициозного автора. В частности, “Три года я был обречен на интеллектуальный голод, три года не имел возможности следить за иностранной литературой по моей специальности. До сих пор я не могу получить даже те тома собраний Маркса и Энгельса на русском и немецком языках, которые были подготовлены, обработаны и редактированы мною и вышли в 1931-33 гг. под именем _Адоратского_ и др.!" — писал Рязанов из саратовской ссылки в политбюро в 1934 году.


----------



## pimlicodude

Спасибо Маросейка за целый список кличек Голдендаха, среди которых нет "Ржанов".

Вот целый абзац из книги:


> Ещё был особый, совсем не массовый, но и не пренебрежимый путь ассимиляции – через смешанные браки. И ещё такая поверхностная струя ассимилянтства как переимка искусственных псевдонимов на русский лад. (Чаще всего – кем?! Киевские сахарозаводчики «Добрый», «Бабушкин», в войну попавшие под суд за сделки с воюющим противником. Издатель «Ясный», о котором даже кадетская «Речь» написала: «алчный спекулянт», «акула беззастенчивой наживы». Или будущий большевик Д. Гольдендах, считавший «всю Россию несамобытной», но подладился под ржаного «Рязанова», и так, в качестве безотвязного марксистского теоретика, морочил мозги читателям до самой своей посадки в 1937.)


Здесь Солженицын не говорит что у сахорозаводчиков были "клички". Они же не революционеры! Они буржуи, им не нужно было никаких кличек. Здесь речь идёт о том, как много евреев ассимилировались переимкой славянскими фамилиями. 
Добрый - это Абрам Уриевич (Юрьевич) Добрый (1867-1935), банкир с интересами в сахарной промышленности. Бабушкин - Израиль Борисович (Беркович) Бабушкин (1866-1931). У них были наверное другие идишские фамилии до этого. Ясный тоже не кличка - может быть был еврейский издатель кто перенял такую русскую фамилию чтобы быть более "русским". Может быть, добрый, ясный итд просто переводы первоначальных их фамилий на идише???
Потом, С. говорит о Гольдендахе, и подразумевает что этот большевик пренебрегает русскую культуру, но чтобы скрыть свое происхождение или чтобы сделать вид что он русский, он перенял очень славянскую фамилию - вот о чём речь здесь. При чём тут революционные клички?


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Видимо, оттуда же, откуда ему стали известны клички одного _доброго_ киевского сахарозаводчика и _ясного_ издателя (алчного спекулянта, к тому же), чьи еврейские фамилии портили бы картину ассимиляции.


Эти имена хорошо известны - в отличие от предполагаемой вами партийной клички "Ржаной". Это предположение не подтверждается никакими источниками.



Rosett said:


> До сих пор я не могу получить даже те тома собраний Маркса и Энгельса на русском и немецком языках, которые были подготовлены, обработаны и редактированы мною и вышли в 1931-33 гг. под именем _Адоратского_ и др.!" — писал Рязанов из саратовской ссылки в политбюро в 1934 году.


Адоратский - не псевдоним Гольдендаха, а фамилия известного историка, под чьим именем указанные тома выходили во время опалы Гольдендаха. О его разногласиях с Адоратским можно почитать здесь.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Спасибо Маросейка за целый список кличек Голдендаха, среди которых нет "Ржанов".


Ещё раз для ясности терминологии, чтобы к этому вопросу больше не возвращаться: вышеприведённый список - это список (неполный) литературных псевдонимов Рязанова, которыми подписывались его труды. Среди них нет подпольных революционных кличек, а значит, не может быть и Ржаного.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Адоратский - не псевдоним Гольдендаха, а фамилия известного историка, под чьим именем указанные тома выходили во время опалы Гольдендаха. О его разногласиях с Адоратским можно почитать здесь.


Речь не о разногласиях с Адоратским, а о том, что существуют весомые литературные труды Рязанова, вышедшие от имени Адоратского, последнему, тем не менее, не приписываемые. Это позволяет считать имя Адоратского пусть и вынужденным, но литературным псевдонимом Рязанова.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Среди них нет подпольных революционных кличек, а значит, не может быть и Ржаного.


Но я не раз просил, и Маросейка также, чтобы вы нам рассказали откуда у вас эта информация, что у него вообще была такая кличка..... Со строчкой, ржаного, это не кличка. Извините, я не хотел с вами спорить, и это сто процентов нормально что бывают у разных людей разные мнения.... но здесь не о мнении а о факте.


----------

